# Newbie



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Have a newbie question, so please be gentle. Are there any restrictions for usage with abs or PVC? Like one of them not being approved for underground use or one being better to use all around?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you a plumber?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Eddie77 said:


> Have a newbie question, so please be gentle. Are there any restrictions for usage with abs or PVC? Like one of them not being approved for underground use or one being better to use all around?


Check your code book. If you don't have one get one. As an apprentice you need to learn how to find these types of things in you code book. Aren't you working under a master? Why are you asking, you wouldn't be side jobbing would you?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Are you a plumber?


Hey.. he said he's a shcaker...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Hey.. he said he's a shcaker...


Ok I give.. What is a shcaker???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Ok I give.. What is a shcaker???


That's what he said he is in the intro...


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am an first year apprentice. I have code book. Was just a question I had that I haven't had time to look up yet. Too busy. No side jobs, I don't want to do anything without supervision so I don't make a mistake. Or without a permit, I don't want to get in trouble trying to make cash on the side.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Shackeris what I was told a new housing construction plumber is called.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Eddie77 said:


> Shackeris what I was told a new housing construction plumber is called.


Gotcha. They're also called piece workers where I came from


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Eddie77 said:


> I am an first year apprentice. I have code book. Was just a question I had that I haven't had time to look up yet. Too busy. No side jobs, I don't want to do anything without supervision so I don't make a mistake. Or without a permit, I don't want to get in trouble trying to make cash on the side.


Don't have time to look it up??? What u do while ya sitting on the potty?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Don't have time to look it up??? What u do while ya sitting on the potty?


RJ, don't go asking questions that we don't want answers to!!!


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice to have a code book app. Then you wouldn't be so obvious reading your codes on the pot, or any where else for that matter!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to have a code book app. Then you wouldn't be so obvious reading your codes on the pot, or any where else for that matter!


Code book app?? If so, where will u be reading it?? Of course, on the potty..


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to have a code book app. Then you wouldn't be so obvious reading your codes on the pot, or any where else for that matter!


I have mine on adobe reader on my iPhone. Downloaded for free. Hehe


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> I have mine on adobe reader on my iPhone. Downloaded for free. Hehe


Where did you down load it from? I want that.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Gotcha. They're also called piece workers where I came from


Why piece workers?


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> I have mine on adobe reader on my iPhone. Downloaded for free. Hehe


is it available for every city/state like that? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I found the Minnesota code book but not the Saint Paul/Minneapolis code books.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Eddie77 said:


> Why piece workers?


Because that often get paid by the piece. "I'll pay you ***.xx for installing this ground rough". That's one piece. Now water piping. That's another piece. And so on.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Where did you down load it from? I want that.


Get I books app. Go to this site. He free PDFs

http://archive.org/details/gov.ca.bsc.title24.2010.part05


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Get I books app. Go to this site. He free PDFs http://archive.org/details/gov.ca.bsc.title24.2010.part05


Awesome. Found the Minnesota code. Does anyone know where to get free downloads of the Saint Paul & Minneapolis? I have the hard copy from stp but a PDF for both would be way better.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm about to be given my own truck & assignments. Is it legit that I work on my own truck I.e. Oil changes, brakes & things like that? I'm good under an automobile & it would save the boss money not paying a shop. I just don't know if it's proper.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Eddie77 said:


> I'm about to be given my own truck & assignments. Is it legit that I work on my own truck I.e. Oil changes, brakes & things like that? I'm good under an automobile & it would save the boss money not paying a shop. I just don't know if it's proper.


I used to do that... not worth it... just keep it clean.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Eddie77 said:


> I'm about to be given my own truck & assignments. Is it legit that I work on my own truck I.e. Oil changes, brakes & things like that? I'm good under an automobile & it would save the boss money not paying a shop. I just don't know if it's proper.


1 word NO
Reason = liability...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Hard to see the liability on oil changes. Brakes are a different story.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Hard to see the liability on oil changes. Brakes are a different story.


Screw something up on the company truck, & then you can ask your boss that question at your exit interview. It won't even matter if it's related to the oil, (last one that touched it owns it) & you know his eyes will be rolling if anything goes wrong under that hood once you've been there.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Ahhhh. I was thinking liability for the company.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I totally understand that. Was just a money saving thought. Keeping it clean... No problem.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I completely understand that. Just a money saving thought. Keeping it clean... No problem


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I HATE HOME WARRANTY JOBS!!!! Boss oh me in the phone with warranty company so I can learn how it all works. I got a lady on her first da that argued soldering pipe to a water heater was not part of a regular installation & they wouldn't pY for it.


----------

